# Confused???



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Sep 2, 2011)

This seems like a stupid question, but I've asked a few people and noone seems to really know... What exactly is a 'commercial collector'? I assume this is working denials and processing appeals for various insurances. However, I've been told this is different than collections... Would anyone care to enlighten me as to exactly what collections entails?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ivehira56 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Commercial Collections*

A commercial collection agency is a highly specialized debt collection agency that recovers bad debt from corporations or commercial debtors.  The balances are normally much higher than with consumer debts.  Commercial agencies are much more technical and skilled than regular collection agencies.  They must do everything according to the law and be ready to present their efforts to a court of law.  

In other words means that commercial collection is targeted to huge corporations that owe money to your company.

I hope this helps.
Yvette


----------



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Sep 6, 2011)

It helps a bit. But what I don't understand is what that has to do with medical? There are alot of 'medical collections' job postings but I'm not really sure what the job entails.


----------

